# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Xiaoice, weather presenter chatbot, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

Website - xiaoice.ai
msxiaobing.com

youtube.com/@xiaoice544

Xiaoice on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "China unveils its first ROBOT weather presenter: Microsoft's Xiaoice has become an instant TV personality"
Xiaoice is an artificial intelligence software just employed by Dragon TV
The AI will be used as a 'trainee anchor,' and will give live weather reports
Her voice sounds similar to that of a human's, according to Microsoft

by Cheyenne Macdonald
December 24, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article 
"Anchors Worried As Chinese TV Employs Robot As Weather Reporter"

December 24, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Xiaoice - I'm Xiaoice

Published on Sep 21, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft’s friendly new A.I wants to figure out what you want — before you ask"

by Luke Dormehl
November 18, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft spins out 5-year-old Chinese chatbot Xiaoice"

by Rita Liao
July 13, 2020

Article "Microsoft spinning off XiaoIce as standalone AI venture, with former exec Harry Shum as chairman"

by Todd Bishop
July 13, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "The AI Girlfriend Seducing China’s Lonely Men"
In China, a sassy chat bot is stealing millions of men’s hearts. It’s also recording their most intimate desires and emotions.

by Zhang Wanqing
December 7, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "'Adult' Xiaoice, MS to flex AI muscles"

by Ma Si
December 10, 2020

----------

